# Tour Stage 2 - 23k TTT



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

First, let me apologize for being an idiot with some information I threw out in the Stage 1 preview. I mistakenly attributed the rainbow jersey to Cancellara this year. That was a few years back. I forgot about Thor (apparently suffering the curse this year) and Evans (who did the stripes proud last year). I also ignorantly changed the nationality of Gilbert from Belgium to France. I will have a chat with my editor about proofing. Now, let's talk about Stage 1.

YES! Okay, so the peloton was much more jittery than the opening stages of the Giro. You have to wonder if that is a product of starting with a proper road stage rather than a prologue. Regardless, we had some great moments.

First, the removal of all but one intermmediate sprint was successful in my eyes. Even after the breakaway crossed the line there was a sprint for fourth. Tyler Farrar took this after HTC seemed to be unable to line up right. Again. This is something that must get remedied soon. Cavendish has a habit of giving up, and if this gets in his head it will be a long drought for the team currently searching for a future sponsor. Nobody really expected The Chav to make a run at the finish, but seeing him give up at the intermmediate sprint seemed to have his team wondering what was up.

A spectator on the road may have teams adjusting their strategy in the opening week. Seemingly unaware of his or her surroundings, a fan tangled with an Astan rider about 10k out. Like dominoes they went down, splitting the group. Some GC favorites were caught in the mess, including Contador and Schleck. Contador has been in this position before, two years ago when and eschelon "just happened to form" and his teammates left him behind. I would not have been too worried about this, if it weren't for Evans.

Cadel was able to stay clear with most of BMC at the front when the crash happened. For a while it was difficult finding where riders were, but in the final 2k we knew Contador was in trouble. On the final drag uphill we saw furious attacks, with Cancellara almost jumping clear. He went too soon, which opened the door for the stage favorite and BELGIAN champion Gilbert. He rocketed away with Cadel Evans only 3 seconds back. 

There is a 3k rule stating any within 3k of the line will give riders the same time as the finishing group. However, this crash happened far beyond 3k. I think we would hear some LOUD shouting if they extended it for this stage. In fact, the directors should not even consider it if they want to keep this race as suspensful as possible. 

Biggest winner? Tie between Evans and Gilbert.
Loser? Andy Schleck. 
What about Contador? He may be worried at losing 1:20, but not as worried as team Schleck.
btw, how was andy not next to frank? i thought those two were attached and the wrist.

_(EDIT: moabbiker has an update regarding the times after some jury deliberation i wrote this before the final jury decisions were handed out. and yes, that changs the original winner/loser rating above. andy is the biggest winner, even edging out the stag wier and golden fleece wearing gilbert. evans does lose some, but is stll a pretty good winner. he can tt better than AS, its the mountains he needs to worry about.
and speaking of mountains, contador can gain some massive time back in teh moutains, especially if he can ride like he did in the giro. i know that will be a feat, but it is possible. the only reason the gap was that small last year was conti never needed to attack after the first mountain stage. teoteoteo and JoelS have some good words on the dollin out of time here.)_


On to Stage 2. We have a Team Time Trial! It is short, so we shouldn't see HUGE time changes between teams. In fact, unless there is a BBox corner again, I don't see the the difference between the winning team and the losing team being more than 10 seconds. 

I don't think they planned to have such a huge gap between GC contenders this early. If the TTT were longer some groups could make up time. But there won't be a significant gain with this TTT. Cadel has had trouble with TTTs in the past, but he has a solid team again this year. HTC has done well with short TTT, but I think they are concentrating on other things right now. Team Leopard could just ride behind Fabian and win, which they might just do. Saxo? I have no clue.

This is such a tough stage to call. I will go with Sky. No real reason. Just wanna see them actually DO something.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

FC
Levi
Clentador


Regarding the spectator on the road:

It appeared that the rider's right arm was hanging over the side of the road and the spectator's arm/shoulder was hanging on the road but still standing off the road. That's what I saw while watching live. It appeared that the rider was passing on the right and tried to squeeze by a rider with his tires right on the edge on the road.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Cyclingnews has Andy schleck 33rd in GC, 6 seconds behind Gilbert. Contador 82nd at 1:20.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm going to go with Leopard-Trek, but not including Andy, because Cancellara will unknowingly ride him off his wheel. In the frenzy to catch back on, Andy will drop his chain and abandon. He will lovingly embrace Contador before he leaves France and thank him for the honor of allowing him to stand on the same podium in the past.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Just want to make a correction on welyted's post, since the time's were adjusted:

Biggest winner (aside from Gilbert) - Andy Schleck. Snooze yet get the same time as the main pack? Sure saved a lot of energy.

Biggest loser - Cadel Evans. All that energy he expended and he gets a rotten 3 seconds ahead of Andy? I'd be throwing a fit.

Bert's time loss isn't a big deal since he'll make that up.

As for the TTT, I'm going with HTC.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmm...

Hard to bet against Sparticus, HTC or even Garmin.

I'm going to be a rebel though and go with Liquigas.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I think Radio Shack will be wanting to put on a show and take the TTT.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

erj549 said:


> I'm going to go with Leopard-Trek, but not including Andy, because Cancellara will unknowingly ride him off his wheel. In the frenzy to catch back on, Andy will drop his chain and abandon. He will lovingly embrace Contador before he leaves France and thank him for the honor of allowing him to stand on the same podium in the past.


... as Conti slaps him on the cheek, both smiling.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Welty what will we do if you ever stop posting these summaries, reviews, and speculations? Such a great addition to "Tour Fever." Thank you. 

As usual I have no predictions worth a squat, because I'm usually wrong. 

The TTT is one of my faves and I'm just hoping I can go in late to work tomorrow (I'm on call for the hospital and already have customers lining up at the door...) so I can catch the stage. 

If the phone rings, I will either 
a.) throw the phone at the wall 
b.) curse
c.) all of the above


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't see how Contador can make up 1:20 on all of his main competitors who now just need to follow his wheel in the mtns. The final TT is fairly short. A. Schleck was with him on all the climbs except chaingate. He is likely to be down close to two minutes after the TTT. He and Sanchez are in real trouble. Sanchez will be lucky to make the top five now.

TTT - RS wins, Leopard 2nd, Sky 3rd.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

RS and Kloden in yellow at the end of the day.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> RS and Kloden in yellow at the end of the day.


it is likely. The top favorites are Sky, HTC, Garmin and Radioshack. I like Sky.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Welty what will we do if you ever stop posting these summaries, reviews, and speculations? Such a great addition to "Tour Fever." Thank you.
> 
> As usual I have no predictions worth a squat, because I'm usually wrong.


shucks, you must not have been reading them this year. i have been WAY off on my facts. 

and are any predictions worth a squat? well, i guess i did say fabian might try a flyer and bought a big ol belgian beer thinking gilbert might win. of course, that was after i realized he wasnt french.
stupid, stupid me


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

55x11 said:


> it is likely. The top favorites are Sky, HTC, Garmin and Radioshack. I like Sky.


 
Sky makes Garmin look good.

and I actually say that as a Garmin fan.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

scarecrow said:


> I don't see how Contador can make up 1:20 on all of his main competitors who now just need to follow his wheel in the mtns. The final TT is fairly short. A. Schleck was with him on all the climbs except chaingate. ....


 Contador seems stronger than ever this year, he destroyed all challengers at the Giro.

My hunch is when Alberto attacks in the mountains, NO ONE will be able to hold his wheel.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm going with Garmin Cervelo.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

thechriswebb said:


> RS and Kloden in yellow at the end of the day.


This is my call, too.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

I'll go out on a limb and say the BMC boys will have a day out and nail the TTT.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Saxo Bank had a tremendous disadvantage having to start first.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

jd3 said:


> Saxo Bank had a tremendous disadvantage having to start first.



Yeah, that's a really rough day when you're looking to give your leader some time back, but you have no other time checks to dose your efforts from.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> Yeah, that's a really rough day when you're looking to give your leader some time back, but you have no other time checks to dose your efforts from.


...but they're bleeding riders off their line. And they're looking kinda sloppy at holding a pace line.


----------



## mhk (Feb 26, 2006)

Did I hear right that if a rider on the TTT is dropped and finishes more than 30 sec behind the fifth man, he is eliminated from the Tour? Brutal rule if true--and if so, it seems like Saxo Bank made some huge sacrifices on stage 2.


----------



## mhk (Feb 26, 2006)

I just read that rider cutoff is the same as other stages: riders must finish within 125% of winning time to stay in contention. Not sure why I misunderstood--apologies.


----------



## mhk (Feb 26, 2006)

D'oh! I now just read that, on the team time trial, cutoff is after 25% of winning time. BUT there is a codicil that if more than 20% of riders would be eliminated because of the enforcement of the rule, the race director may amend it.

So. . . not sure which is most reliable. Li'l help?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

much larger gaps between teams than i thought so far. and we still have htc and bmc to go.

saxo did really well. they were bleeding guys, but in a short TTT that shouldnt be as much of an issue. it seems a few teams have adopted the "make one rider go hard until the first time check then drop him" strategy. 

conti still does he 6-10 revolutions then slide back move.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Lots of guys gaining even more time on Conti today.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Leopard is off.

Keep it tight, Andy, keep your f**king chain on.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Are the Schlecks even taking pulls?

Jeebus, they finished with 5 guys, two of them Schlecks, and still posted a great time. What a god Cancellara is.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Cancellara is a machine. 

If I calculate correctly, that's 23 seconds better than Saxo, which would mean Contador is now 1:37 down on Schleck?


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

harlond said:


> Are the Schlecks even taking pulls?
> 
> Jeebus, they finished with 5 guys, two of them Schlecks, and still posted a great time. What a god Cancellara is.


He is extraterrestrial. Unreal.

C'mon BMC! Put some more time on Conti.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

That was a HELL of a ride by BMC...


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Wowzers! Thor in yellow by one second. Cadel made out great!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Is this Garmin's first ever tour stage win / yellow jersey?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> ...still chucking at the sight of Thor wearing polka dots... on a TT bike....


If that wasn't surreal, I don't know what is.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

...still chucking at the sight of Thor wearing polka dots... on a TT bike....


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

jd3 said:


> Is this Garmin's first ever tour stage win / yellow jersey?


Yep. First stage win. Pretty good one to get too, I guess. Sideburns can rest easy tonight.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Garmin finally wins a stage after 3 tours. They finally beat HTC. They finally get the yellow jersey with their name on it.

Pretty good day for them.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

88 rex said:


> Wowzers! Thor in yellow by one second. Cadel made out great!


Cadel did make out great. Only 1 sec off the lead and BMC doesn't have to defend the yellow.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Tommy Danielson now has a TdF stage win on his palmares.

That is all.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Well played, Garmin.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

FC towed the Schlecks around the course. Cadel towed his BMC team around the course - what a hero! These Schlecks really are a pathetic pair. 

I know that cycling is a team sport, but if Andy wins the TdF at any point in his life it will be a travesty.,


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Cancellara is a machine.


Is that this years' scandal? Last year it was the bike, this year it's Spartacus himself?



It was a pretty amazing performance by the big man. Every time the camera went to Leotard, Frandy was hangin' on the rear and Faboo was ripping them all along for huge pulls. The rest of the team were just doing through and over. Mind boggling that they were only 4 seconds down on Garmin.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

il sogno said:


> I'm going with Garmin Cervelo.


And the winner! 

That was pretty exciting... Way to go Garmin! 


.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

albert owen said:


> FC towed the Schlecks around the course. Cadel towed his BMC team around the course - what a hero! These Schlecks really are a pathetic pair.
> 
> I know that cycling is a team sport, but if Andy wins the TdF at any point in his life it will be a travesty.,


Considering that both Andy and Frank have troubles with TT's,, damn right another teammate picked them up. That is what a good team does IMHO, play to their strengths, negate their weaknesses and do all that they can to win. 

Well done! Several teams had similar hero's today..


----------

